# My low tech Amazon river inspired tank. Any improvements that I can make?



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Looking good.
Are you planning for the eventual size of those swords? 
Just one can overwhelm a 55 gallon tank, let alone several.


----------



## abesabraham (Apr 17, 2013)

James M said:


> Looking good.
> Are you planning for the eventual size of those swords?
> Just one can overwhelm a 55 gallon tank, let alone several.


I'm gonna let them grow slightly larger, cause they look tiny compared to others.

Then I'm gonna sell them.

They are helping me cycle too 

I bought 10 because it was the only option at the store. 10 for 6 dollars.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

The Spathiphyllum (peace lilly) won't last underwater long term. They can work well in planters/caddies attached to the sides with just their roots submerged though.


----------

